# goats in the garden



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone is using their goats for working in the garden (discing,tilling,harrowing etc.) ? Now that it is spring time , it is time to get busy. I have a small two gang disc which our goats pull in the fields. It is good work for them and myself also, but I really enjoy the 
quiet of the goats pulling as opposed to a noisy smelly tractor.

Happy Driving.

Bambi
http://www.draftgoats.com


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I use them to clear the weeds, plants gone to seed, and trim back the grapes.

I just turn them loose ;-)


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i would love to have mine pull a plow! that would be great! i don't have a plow though... hoping to make one!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I use mine to pack back my mushroom finds.
In better weather of course. Not many mushrooms
in the snow. LOL


----------

